# Recipe Request: Shanghai Dumplings



## bayama (Mar 17, 2009)

To whom it concerns,

My brother went to a trip to China including shanghai. He is now raving about shanghai dumpling. It is some time of dumpling with a pork soup filling. Something about biting into the dumpling skin and using a straw to suck up the soup inside. If anyone has the recipe for Shanghai dumpling may I have it so my brother would stop bothering me. Thank you very much.

Bayama


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Try this: Xiao Long Bao - Shanghai Steamed Soup Dumplings

It's not only a good recipe, but a wonderful blog post.

Good luck with dim sum,
BDL


----------

